# Pirate Music...



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi... 

As a hobby I do boardgame design - and lo and behold someone actually wants to publish a Pirate boardgame of mine! It's set to be released some time this year. 

I then got the idea that it could be a fun idea to include a CD with some pirate music. Unfortunately there is no way I can find the time to do 10-15 tracks of pirate music. So the question is if anyone would find it interesting to either do a track or supply a track they already have done... The catch is that there is no payment. Thing is I doubt I can convince the publisher that they will sell extra games with such a CD - I'm not even sure I can convince them that the printing cost is worth it :D

So why would this be interesting anyway?

Well obviously you will be credited on the CD, compose in a "cinematic" genre and unlike an obscure short film this thing will actually be distributed and heard in large numbers. The first printrun will be atleast 10.000 copies... and they are hoping to have additional print runs! I guess (if the publisher agrees to the CD idea) I can send contributors a copy of the game if they are interested. 

So... Would such a possibility interest anyone? This could perhaps an 'ok' oppurtunity to get a little credit and actually have some music reach a rather large number of people.

[Edit] I'm talking about a compilation here - not one person doing 10 tracks, but rather 10 persons doing one track.


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 15, 2008)

very cool! congratulations. I want to play this game!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks 

A link to the game: http://www.boardgamegeek.com/game/25292

(Nerd alert )


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 15, 2008)

looks great. Really impressive, Christian.


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 15, 2008)

just googled pirate music-here's one=http://www.noquartergiven.net/music.htm

It seems there is quite a bit of pirate music and it occurs to me that lyrics are pretty crucial to pirate music. Maybe some of thes people would help you out for credit. 

They seem like good sports and I bet they'd help you out. If not- Off with their heads! ARRR!!


----------



## re-peat (Mar 15, 2008)

Christian,

Did you do the artwork as well? I mean, that drawing of 'The Captains' for instance?
Whoever did that, is a _very_ accomplished artist, to say the least. Great work!

Congratulations!

_


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Arts... I'll look it up. I would prefer to offer this to people from here first. But if there is no interest it might be an option.

Re-peat - No I did not do the artwork... If I was that good I wouldn't do music :D

It's a French comic-book artist hired by the publisher - and yes - very talented indeed!


----------



## Daryl (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you tried asking Alan Silvestri? I hear that he has some music that was considered "too piratey" for a film. :shock: 

D


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Daryl @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> Have you tried asking Alan Silvestri? I hear that he has some music that was considered "too piratey" for a film. :shock:
> 
> D



LOL - I think much of that has already been used in Lara Croft and/or Van Helsing.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice track... I definately agree that it would fit in. 

We will see what interest there is in this


----------



## mixolydian (Mar 26, 2008)

Any space left? What's your schedule?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 26, 2008)

Loads of space left - so much I doubt it will be worth pursuing unfortunately. 

The timeframe would be about a month or so I guess.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Mar 26, 2008)

That is awesome  I always wondered who made board games, and now I know! Where can I buy this in the states?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 26, 2008)

hehe... thanks 

I'm not really in charge of the business side of things, so I dont know who ends up as a distributor. But I'm sure most of the larger online boardgame dealers would have it.


----------



## mixolydian (Mar 26, 2008)

A month sounds good, I want to take part.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 26, 2008)

Noted. But unless we see an unxpected surge in people willing to contribute I doubt this will go anywhere. 

We will see


----------



## jc5 (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations on the publication Christian.  

Your proposal is interesting and generous - I had a half finished piece that could fit the bill. I'll see if I can find the time to finish it up!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool. Well, dont do any work on this until it's actually a "go". I don't want anyone feeling they are waisting there time!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 26, 2008)

Very Cool Christian.

Nice Hobby!!!


----------



## madbulk (Mar 26, 2008)

Game looks great, Man. Congrats. 
I think it's a pretty good idea. I have those concert toms we all bought a couple months ago and haven't even opened them up yet. Could do a pirate tune as easily as anything else to try em out on something. 
If you think the guy will go for it, pretty sure I'll have time in the next few weeks. Would like to think I could carve out some time just as a change of pace in between other work. Optimism -- You'd think I'd have kicked that habit completely by now, wouldn't ya?
Let me know if you go forward.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice! I didn't want to suggest them the idea until there was a chance it might happen. I'll try ask and hear what they say... It may take a few days til I get a reply though. Busy, busy


----------



## mixolydian (Mar 28, 2008)

Christian, is it possible to have the Age of Piracy main picture (http://www.boardgamegeek.com/image/192437) in higher resolution? Just for inspiration purposes. ...I guess I have a pretty good pirate track in the making (but don't expect too much, I'm just a hobbyist ).


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry no. That artwork is long since gone. It was done at a time when we had no publisher, or at least none of the publishers new artwork. So I'm afraid I don't have it anymore. 

Regarding your track. Let me be absolutely clear... I'm not asking you to do anything before it's going to happen. So please dont feel cheated if you do a Pirate track and I tell you it won't take off! Just to be clear


----------



## woodywoodstock (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Christian,

the artwork looks really cool, when the game is as cool as the artwork, great job 

I made a track for a pitch that failed over a year ago, maybe you like this track:

http://www.jochenflach.de/songs/ghost_of_a_pirate.mp3 (www.jochenflach.de/songs/ghost_of_a_pirate.mp3)


cheers

Jochen


----------



## mixolydian (Mar 28, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri Mar 28 said:


> Sorry no. That artwork is long since gone. It was done at a time when we had no publisher, or at least none of the publishers new artwork. So I'm afraid I don't have it anymore.


Too bad. 



Christian Marcussen @ Fri Mar 28 said:


> Regarding your track. Let me be absolutely clear... I'm not asking you to do anything before it's going to happen. So please dont feel cheated if you do a Pirate track and I tell you it won't take off! Just to be clear


Don't worry, I'm proved to make music without the need to be heared. 

...Did you asked on another forum for pirate tracks? Probably there are some more hobbyists with interest. Maybe you turn it into a competition and throw in a prize. :mrgreen:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice Jochen - I can see that working just fine 

Mix.. I'll likely post somewhere on another forum if the publishers are interested. Still haven't been able to get a hold of them.


----------

